# Help! 2 day-old Premiere frozen on TIVO Central Screen



## nchd

I turned on my Premiere this am, watched some channels and then went to my TIVO central screen.

The unit is now frozen on that screen. It appears to be getting signals from the remote (yellow light comes on in front of unit, when button pressed), but it is not responding to any commands.

Any suggestions?


----------



## DonB.

Try restarting the Tivo by unplugging it from the power source for 30 seconds


----------



## nchd

DonB. said:


> Try restarting the Tivo by unplugging it from the power source for 30 seconds


That did it! Thanks. I'm a Tivo Newbie, so apologies for the post.


----------



## dewd2

I had one of my 3 units do this twice. Both times it happened when I pressed the TIVO button. The opening animation plays then the TIVO Central Screen appears. My only recourse power cycle the box.

Thoughts?


----------



## falcon26

That's happened to me twice on my new premiere too. Had to unplugged it and do a restart....


----------



## falcon26

Make that 3 times now :-( it just did it again. So far this new tivo has been very unreliable. Its pretty obvious that tivo released a BETA version of its software to consumers which is disappointing....


----------



## curiousgeorge

Yup. Happened on two Premiere boxes here. Definitely the buggiest product launch in TiVo's history by a HUGE margin.


----------



## FairfaxCA

I had the same thing happen yesterday morning. Is anyone using a remote other than one that came with the Premiere, such as a Harmony? If yes read my thread Live TV button Problems. The cause may be TiVo signal from the remote is not right for the Premiere.


----------



## dewd2

I have a Harmony but have not used it in the bedroom (where the problem box lives). Plus, I just programmed it last night and the issue occurred prior to that.

@falcon26 - bugs happen. Whining about what you perceive as beta software is not productive and will not help fix what appears to be a real issue.


----------



## falcon26

Your right. But if I had known I was basically going to be a beta tester I wouldn't have bought the tivo until it was ready.....


----------



## sghrush

nchd said:


> That did it! Thanks. I'm a Tivo Newbie, so apologies for the post.


No apologies needed. Anyone here should be feel to ask all questions, including "newbie" questions.


----------



## sghrush

falcon26 said:


> Your right. But if I had known I was basically going to be a beta tester I wouldn't have bought the tivo until it was ready.....


True, the Premiere has a "beta" feel to it.


----------



## falcon26

Its not fun when you have to unplug your tivo every few hours because its locking up....


----------



## tomm1079

just happened to me. I was using the glow remote and hit the tivo button 2 times really quick (to get to the my shows list) and it locked up.


----------



## Archipelagos

tomm1079 said:


> just happened to me. I was using the glow remote and hit the tivo button 2 times really quick (to get to the my shows list) and it locked up.


The exact same thing happened to me this morning. First time it locked up after running for a couple of days with no problems.


----------



## DaveWhittle

Happened to me today too.


----------



## krusir

4th day (Since last Friday. ) 
- Crash (autoreboot) 3 tims
- Hangs, all LED lits and black screen. (once)
- New UI reaction is slow then S3. ( I still have my S3 to compare. ) I switch the Premiere to use SD S3 UI. Much happen man and runs sure faster then S3 w/ SD UI. ( since its CPU is much faster. ) 

I will wait for one or two release later to turn the new UI back.


----------



## Fist of Death

Archipelagos said:


> The exact same thing happened to me this morning. First time it locked up after running for a couple of days with no problems.


Same thing here. Happened yesterday, but I was still able to use iTivo to go in and see if shows were still being recorded (they were). Waited 'till important show completed recording, then unplugged and re-plugged the unit in. Here we are about 12 hours later, and no more freeze-ups. Seems like a UI issue, so I switched back to the original (and tested) low-res interface.


----------



## eatmyjustice

Mine has done it twice since launch day... annoying

This is my first tivo... i'm not totally convinced that I'm going to keep it.


----------



## harric

I am having the same issue with my Premiere boxes. Called Tivo tech support. It is a known issue with a software update coming out this week to fix this. In the mean time, when it locks up, hit thumbs down, then thumbs up, play play play. This will reload the HD GUI on the page ,and fix the issue.


----------



## DaveWhittle

harric said:


> I am having the same issue with my Premiere boxes. Called Tivo tech support. It is a known issue with a *software update coming out this week* to fix this. In the mean time, when it locks up, hit thumbs down, then thumbs up, play play play. This will reload the HD GUI on the page ,and fix the issue.


great info there, excellent first post! :up:

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## vansmack

harric said:


> In the mean time, when it locks up, hit thumbs down, then thumbs up, play play play. This will reload the HD GUI on the page ,and fix the issue.


Much more efficient then a reboot (both of mine have frozen at least twice as well). Thanks!


----------



## cydeweyz

harric said:


> In the mean time, when it locks up, hit thumbs down, then thumbs up, play play play. This will reload the HD GUI on the page ,and fix the issue.


Can someone create a Premiere Tips & Tricks Sticky? There is some good info (most all of us need quick access to) being lost in these threads


----------



## ChrisinSantaCruz

Hi I had the same trouble and the tech guy said the bug is actually in the HD Tivo Menu..I switched to SD menu (in settings under display) and no further problems! That should fix it until the update.


----------



## jbird327

Freezing issues with my Premiere XL. It has also self-rebooted to the THX screen then right into Tivo central, frozen (no intro screen/animation).


----------



## falcon26

I think it should be pretty clear by now that the HD UI should have never been released in its current state.....


----------



## jmX

I've had the same lockup a few times, and have since switched back to the classic gui. The classic is the Tivo we all love, no crashes, and it runs faster than before. The HD thing is half baked. Rather than impressing everybody like it could have, it's ended up being a bit of a tarnish on their reputation. Hopefully that is just temporary.


----------



## dewd2

I am locked up right now on the TiVo Central screen (this time in the livingroom). I tried the key sequence and nothing happens. The GUI did not restart.

Guess I'm going back to the classic UI until this issue is fixed.


----------



## vansmack

dewd2 said:


> I am locked up right now on the TiVo Central screen (this time in the livingroom). I tried the key sequence and nothing happens. The GUI did not restart.


Same thing for me - it did not restart the GUI.

TiVo, this freezing once a day is really shocking coming from you ad truthfully, unaccpetable.


----------



## Dreamin

Two lockups and unplugs so far in the last 24 hours...

Dont Beta testers get Paid for their services...


----------



## bleeman

One lock up earlier this evening so decided to switch to the SD Menus and that was worse. The system stabilized somewhat, but everytime I went to Tivo Central the THX logo and startup sound would come on, then the Tivo Animation and then back to THX. I could move through the screens and selections were working, and when I left Tivo Central I would get the old Green screens I expected. But the looping drove me batty and it was hard trying to see the screen so went back to the HD menus and crossed my fingers.


----------



## SDNick484

Unfortunately the Down, Up, Play, Play, Play code is not working for me. Second freeze in two days, I guess it's time to switch to Classic...


----------



## vansmack

Just reporting my daily "evening freeze." I'm actually getting a little bit afraid to hit the TiVo button any longer....


----------



## Unseen Llama

My Tivo just locked up on my twice tonight and I had to reboot both times. The key combination did not work at all. The scary part is that after the first lockup and reboot, I switched back to the classic view and started playing a previously recorded show. That show then froze and I had to reboot again. Ugh....


----------



## SafariKC

We are also seeing us in our world with the Premiere. Whats wierd is that i went the entire first week with heavy usage and didn't have an issue. I wonder if this is a date based bug that only showed itself in April?

It seems to be happening to me quite often now. Ill have to try the thumb down, thumb up, play play play next time and see what it does for me. I lost a few great moments in shows through reboots already.

Looking forward to the software update that is pending.

Kc


----------



## SafariKC

I just had it lock up again and gave it a shot. It takes a good 30 seconds to refresh the UI but it works!!!

Great workaround! Thanks.

KC


----------



## RedFive99

My new Premiere XL is locking up, too. The code listed earlier in the thread seems to have no effect. A full reboot is necessary.

I'm really disappointed in the Premiere XL. As a long time TiVo fan, I was so excited to get it home and set it up to replace my Series 3, but now I'm considering putting the Series 3 box back until they can roll out a system update to make it stable.


----------



## aaronwt

No issues like this with any of my Premieres yet.


----------



## innocentfreak

My XL froze in classic mode tonight. I was transferring a show and hit FF with plenty of buffer. The screen seemed to bounce and it locked up. The FF first arrow was lit and the TiVo had the transfer light, one recording light, the green light, and the solid yellow light.

Up until tonight I have had no issues but then again I am using classic mode which seems to be more stable.


----------



## falcon26

My tivo just locked up again while changing menu's. I was downloading a movie from AOD which sucks. That's 3 times I had to pull the plug today. and now I lost a movie download. so far this tivo is extremely unreliable


----------



## DaveWhittle

Had my second lock-up tonight, when starting to watch Lost.  I switched to classic view, but it sounds like that might not be a fix now?

Uggggg.


----------



## Velolion

Got my Premier XL Friday after pre-ordering it as soon as I could...it's locked up every single day, same as everyone else. The thumbup, thumbdown, playplayplay doesn't work for me when it's locked up. I've absolutely adored TiVo's and have been a two box subscriber without one break in service for eight years. I'm mystefied that they've sent this crap out to us, and I hope TiVo realizes they've set themselves up in spades for a class action lawsuit.

I'll give it two more weeks...no VERY significant improvements in usability and stability via software updates and I'll be taking advantage of the 30 day money back guarantee, cancelling the service on my other two boxes, and putting them up on eBay for whatever little I can get for them.

-Brian


----------



## falcon26

Mine just locked up again. This thing is really starting to tick me off. I am so scared to hit the TiVo button for fear of it locking up. I am seriously thinking about returning the TiVo. So far it's been a complete and utter failure in my book.....


----------



## Bakerman

I am seeing the same locking up behaviors here. They really need to resolve the issue.

I am sitting here right now looking at the "almost there just a few minutes more" screen and wondering if it is going to restart at all.

This unit replaces an ultimately reliable and rock solid series 2, wondering if I should have waited?


----------



## Unseen Llama

It's interesting that the freezing issues started occuring recently, and not when everyone received their units. Maybe it is some kind of time bug.


----------



## aaronwt

Unseen Llama said:


> It's interesting that the freezing issues started occurring recently, and not when everyone received their units. Maybe it is some kind of time bug.


When did the lockups start?
So far my Premiere units have been very reliable.


----------



## Bakerman

aaronwt said:


> When did the lockups start?
> So far my Premiere units have been very reliable.


For me, three days after I hooked up my Premiere XL.


----------



## Jim_Kirk

I"m having the same lockup problems as you all are reporting. I got my Premiere on 3/28 [BestBuy] and it was working fine, with no lockups, till about 3 days ago. The lockup problem seemed to start when the unit rebooted and installed software 14.1a. The lockups appear, for me, when you push the TiVo button and the HD UI starts to load. I get the preview pictures at the top of the screen and then it locks attempting to show the live TV in the right corner. No picture appears in the live TV preview location and there is message which says something like "hit Zoom...." No thumbs sequence corrects the problem, only pulling the power plug to force a hard reboot [which is painfully slow] corrects this.

So I talked with TiVo technical support last night and they said the HD UI lockup is a known issue and apologized [helpful,  :down:]. Said to switch to SD [which I did before calling them because I read this forum :up:]. Was told that engineering [I think that's some mythical body of people locked away in an unknown place] is working on it and a software update should be out before the end of April [that's 2010 I think ]. The SD interface, so far, has not locked up.


----------



## aaronwt

I wonder why none of my units have this issue?


----------



## innocentfreak

I thought the same thing till last night when mine locked up.


----------



## Unseen Llama

aaronwt said:


> When did the lockups start?
> So far my Premiere units have been very reliable.


My wife and I finally started watching some shows last night and that's when it froze. The Tivo was already recording one show. When I switched the input to the Tivo, there was already a message displaying on the HDUI about a new channel from Comcast. I couldn't remove the the message from the screen, nor did the Contra style down,up,play,play,play combo work. Had to unplug and restart the whole thing.

Once restarted, I switched directly back to the old UI and the existing recording kicked back on . We started to watch a previously recorded FlashForward and the Tivo actually froze during playback! Had to restart a second time and everything seems to be working fine.

Like others have said though...I'm afraid to hit the Tivo button now! 

Bought my Premier at BestBuy in Noblesville, IN on 3/28. 
Comcast service with M-Card.



aaronwt said:


> I wonder why none of my units have this issue?


Surely one of your eight have frozen by now...


----------



## xboard07

Nothing like releasing a product touting it's new HD interface only to not have the interface complete and what is there is full of bugs.


----------



## dmb4040

My Premiere was fine for the first few days, and now locks up once per evening for the last 3 days. Tried the Thumbs/play code, but it did not take. 

I expected some bugs and would have been fine with minor inconveniences until a patch, but this is a major issue that should have been caught much earlier than this.


----------



## Unseen Llama

dmb4040 said:


> My Premiere was fine for the first few days, and now locks up once per evening for the last 3 days. Tried the Thumbs/play code, but it did not take.
> 
> I expected some bugs and would have been fine with minor inconveniences until a patch, but this is a major issue that should have been caught much earlier than this.


Can you provide more detail on when/where you bought your Premier and what service you are using? Maybe we can find a trend.


----------



## RichB

xboard07 said:


> Nothing like releasing a product touting it's new HD interface only to not have the interface complete and what is there is full of bugs.


Sounds like software to me

- Rich


----------



## falcon26

They should have called it "TIvo Beta Premiere" were looking for a few good beta testers to try our new product....


----------



## CubsWin

I had to re-arrange the plugs in my power strip so that my new TiVo Premiere is right on the end where it is easily accessible. It's pretty bad that (#1) a brand new device locks up so frequently and (#2) there is no way to reboot it short of pulling the plug.


----------



## lessd

aaronwt said:


> I wonder why none of my units have this issue?


Let see one person using 8 TiVos premieres VS one person using 1 TiVo premiere, maybe 8 times the use would show this problem quicker??...just kidding
My new premiere has not locked up requiring a plug pull yet but i have gotten the circle of death and had to fight my way out of it. As of now it is easier to just use the SDUI.


----------



## Virgil

I had to unplug/replug my Premiere each of the last two nights after pressing the Tivo button while watching live TV. Seems like it takes about five solid minutes to start up after I plug it back in. I knew there would be hiccups, but I really never thought I would return it. Unfortunately, if this kind of instability continues I'll be considering that. All the new features in the world don't really matter to me if I have to cycle the power on the box every day. I think I've reset my DirecTV HR-20 once in two years, my HR-21 never. 

FYI - I bought mine from Amazon.com on 3/29.


----------



## dmiddle

Hello, I have also experienced lockups. 2 times. 1 time requiring me to pull the power plug. (nothing i relish). Once I just let it sit for a couple of hours and when i turned the tv back on I could get out of the HDUI.

I have disabled the small live feed in the corner when viewing the HDUI. I have not experienced a lockup since, Still using the HDUI.

I am strictly OTA, no cable card installed. It does feel kinda like beta.


----------



## dmb4040

Unseen Llama said:


> Can you provide more detail on when/where you bought your Premier and what service you are using? Maybe we can find a trend.


Bought mine through Tivo over the phone on the second day they were accepting pre-orders. Box arrived on 4/1, issues started on 4/4 and have happened every evening since. I have lifetime service and I am using a M-Card from Cablevision which I paired w/o truckroll.


----------



## Leslie D

Same thing has happened to me around the same time everyday for 4 days in a row. I too am not sure I am goign to keep the premier box. I called Tivo Tech Support and they gave me the tips bellow althought I haven't try them:

1. One Thumbs UP then one DOWN and then hit PLAY two times.
or 
2. One Thumbs UP then one DOWN and then hit the PAUSE button tow times.

Hope this works tomorrow....will let you know.


----------



## Leslie D

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Same thing has happened to me around the same time everyday for 4 days in a row. I too am not sure I am goign to keep the premier box. I called Tivo Tech Support and they gave me the tips bellow althought I haven't try them:

1. One Thumbs UP then one DOWN and then hit PLAY two times.
or 
2. One Thumbs UP then one DOWN and then hit the PAUSE button tow times.

Hope this works tomorrow....will let you know.


----------



## GCymbala

Ditto for stupid UI lockup. Happened while a 1-hour recording was in progress, so I probably lost several minutes of that show while I did the hard reboot.
Getting disgruntled with this unit.


----------



## DaveWhittle

When the Premiere is "locked up", it seems to be recording fine. It's just not responding to UI control, as far as I can tell.

So if the red light(s) is on on the front, it's a good idea to wait until they are off before pulling the plug to reboot.


----------



## GCymbala

DaveWhittle said:


> When the Premiere is "locked up", it seems to be recording fine. It's just not responding to UI control, as far as I can tell.
> 
> So if the red light(s) is on on the front, it's a good idea to wait until they are off before pulling the plug to reboot.


Yeah, I assumed it was still recording OK, but I didn't want to sit around for almost an hour looking at an unresponsive TiVo Central screen. I'm just upset with this machine and its instability.


----------



## aaronwt

Unseen Llama said:


> My wife and I finally started watching some shows last night and that's when it froze. The Tivo was already recording one show. When I switched the input to the Tivo, there was already a message displaying on the HDUI about a new channel from Comcast. I couldn't remove the the message from the screen, nor did the Contra style down,up,play,play,play combo work. Had to unplug and restart the whole thing.
> 
> Once restarted, I switched directly back to the old UI and the existing recording kicked back on . We started to watch a previously recorded FlashForward and the Tivo actually froze during playback! Had to restart a second time and everything seems to be working fine.
> 
> Like others have said though...I'm afraid to hit the Tivo button now!
> 
> Bought my Premier at BestBuy in Noblesville, IN on 3/28.
> Comcast service with M-Card.
> 
> Surely one of your eight have frozen by now...


I always hit the TiVo button. Still no issues last night on the four boxes I watched recordings from.

maybe I don't have issues because the names of the boxes still have not shown up. The Media Access key showed up on them yesterday, but the names I created for them are still not on the sys info screen.


----------



## weatherlover1

I am so glad I found this site! Glad to know its a bug. It locked up 2 days in a row on me and I switched it back to the old menu and its been working fine. It was recording when it froze the last time so I let it sit till the shows where over and then rebooted and both shows recorded fine so I figured it was the HD interface with the bug. I will keep an eye on this thread to see when the update comes out.


----------



## falcon26

Yeah I'm going to disable the HD menu until they actually have it working...


----------



## cris4700

I bought mine from the Company. It worked fine Friday-Tuesday morning, last night I fried out with frozen pictures that would come and go regardless of if I was watching TV or was in the menu area.
They told me same as above, wait for new software, use old version.
I would expect the 30 day return period to be extended beyond the date they actually get these things working properly, otherwise I think there would be a mass return coming.


----------



## DPF

The only thing I have noticed when things lock up is the video window has the "Press the ZOOM button" dealio in it.

I just wonder if this is an indicator of the real problem or a bizzarro side effect.

Going to try and remember to turn off the video window and see if that helps it hold up longer.

Also, for reference, I'm on an N gaming adapter as another data point. I say that in case we find a consistent correlation. 

Maybe loading the silly banner stuff is part of the problem on a wireless connection leading to the lock-up. Just throwing that out there too.

Maybe the UI/software just sucks. It could be that as well. 

I'll tough it out, though. Seven years (ongoing) of unadulterated awesomeness of my S2 has earned them a month of unscrewing this buggy POS in my opinion. I know others are not nearly as forgiving . I think the real product is in there. It's just still covered in bugs.

-DPF


----------



## burgertoys

Jim_Kirk said:


> I"m having the same lockup problems as you all are reporting. I got my Premiere on 3/28 [BestBuy] and it was working fine, with no lockups, till about 3 days ago. The lockup problem seemed to start when the unit rebooted and installed software 14.1a. The lockups appear, for me, when you push the TiVo button and the HD UI starts to load. I get the preview pictures at the top of the screen and then it locks attempting to show the live TV in the right corner. No picture appears in the live TV preview location and there is message which says something like "hit Zoom...." No thumbs sequence corrects the problem, only pulling the power plug to force a hard reboot [which is painfully slow] corrects this.
> 
> So I talked with TiVo technical support last night and they said the HD UI lockup is a known issue and apologized [helpful,  :down:]. Said to switch to SD [which I did before calling them because I read this forum :up:]. Was told that engineering [I think that's some mythical body of people locked away in an unknown place] is working on it and a software update should be out before the end of April [that's 2010 I think ]. The SD interface, so far, has not locked up.


This is exactly what my Premiere is doing. I timed the reboot and it is 8 minutes. It is very disappointing. I have had TIVOS for over six years and this is the first problems I have experienced.

How do we know when an update is loaded?


----------



## athens2004

Man this sucks. Both my units have locked up twice. Now again. Come on TiVo.


----------



## falcon26

Since I've switched to the SD menus's it hasn't locked up once. So for now I would disable the HD menus until they actually have it working..


----------



## eddieb187

I have the Premiere XL since Monday and it locked up entering Tivo Central from live video twice so I turned off the HD menus.
Today TWC guy came out with my CC and the install went ok.
Gave the HD menus a try again cause I really like the search feature.
After a entering couple of season passes it locked up again at Tivo Central.
I called Tivo support and he told me to try this next time.
Thumbs down, Thumbs up, Play, Play.
I think I'll just use the SD menus until the next firmware update.
I find it hard to believe they didn't run into this while beta testing.
It happens with OTA, cable, and cable cards.


----------



## PhiTauBill

and had two lock-ups... will try workaround on next time around...


----------



## vansmack

vansmack said:


> Just reporting my daily "evening freeze." I'm actually getting a little bit afraid to hit the TiVo button any longer....


What would my evening be without my daily TiVo central evening freeze and it's subsequent report.....

The Thumbs Up, thumbs down, etc...doesn't work for me (I've waited as long as 10 minutes).

And since we're collecting facts...

I have one that is store bought, one that was BB purchase and both freeze.

Both have M Cable cards from Comcast. Both are connected via a wired network. Some freezes happen when an HD program is in the PIG window, some happen when an SD program is in the PIG window.

I'm shutting off PIG next time (if I can even do that). I've decided not to shut off HD Menu's - I'm returning them instead because TiVo left me no choice but to buy an S4 due to my switch to cable timing and this is NOT the company I left 4-5 years ago for a satellite DVR. Very disappointing....


----------



## aaronwt

eddieb187 said:


> I have the Premiere XL since Monday and it locked up entering Tivo Central from live video twice so I turned off the HD menus.
> Today TWC guy came out with my CC and the install went ok.
> Gave the HD menus a try again cause I really like the search feature.
> After a entering couple of season passes it locked up again at Tivo Central.
> I called Tivo support and he told me to try this next time.
> Thumbs down, Thumbs up, Play, Play.
> I think I'll just use the SD menus until the next firmware update.
> I find it hard to believe they didn't run into this while beta testing.
> It happens with OTA, cable, and cable cards.


Still no issues here.
I checked the seven I have connected tonight. Nothing froze on me. My issue is with the naming of my boxes so I can transfer shows.


----------



## Goldwing2001

aaronwt said:


> I wonder why none of my units have this issue?


I was just thinking the same thing. I've had my Premiere XL running (w/ cablecard & tuning adapter) since 4/01 with no lock-ups yet either.


----------



## falcon26

I've seen tons of people having this issue and like 2 people that don't so if you do the math its like 90&#37; have lock ups and 10% don't...


----------



## MarkAnth

Add me to the lock up list.. 2nd time tonight.. got the Zoom error too. I'm being to regret turning in my verizon dvr today. It wouldn't be soo annoying if the damn thing didnt take soo long to reboot.


----------



## ldobson

Well I didnt have this problem, until i got home tonight, box was in standby, I press the Tivo button and it displayed the THX Intro, then went to TiVo Central where it displayed a message about a channel line-up change, it was hung on that message, tried down, up, play, play, play, didnt work.

Hopefully we will get a fix soon


----------



## tlarosa

DPF said:


> The only thing I have noticed when things lock up is the video window has the "Press the ZOOM button" dealio in it.
> 
> I just wonder if this is an indicator of the real problem or a bizzarro side effect.
> 
> Going to try and remember to turn off the video window and see if that helps it hold up longer.
> 
> Also, for reference, I'm on an N gaming adapter as another data point. I say that in case we find a consistent correlation.
> 
> Maybe loading the silly banner stuff is part of the problem on a wireless connection leading to the lock-up. Just throwing that out there too.
> 
> Maybe the UI/software just sucks. It could be that as well.
> 
> I'll tough it out, though. Seven years (ongoing) of unadulterated awesomeness of my S2 has earned them a month of unscrewing this buggy POS in my opinion. I know others are not nearly as forgiving . I think the real product is in there. It's just still covered in bugs.
> 
> -DPF


I have the exact same problem and it happened tonight. I have a Comcast M-Card that isn't quite working yet. Doesn't see the extra digital channels. Tonight the system was recording a high def show and I pressed the TIVO button. Went to the high def screen and then total lockup. The ZOOM message was in the side "live TV" window. I am really disappointed. At this point its hard to tell if these two issues are related.


----------



## [email protected]

Add me to the list. It has happened twice. Both recording lights stayed on. The yellow remote light reacted to each push of the remote. The upper corner box had ! and Zoom and was completely black.


----------



## dewd2

OK, this is a LOAD OF GARBAGE now. Watching a ball game and wanted to see what was recording. Now I AM MISSING THE BALL GAME and whatever was recording IS GONE TOO. I can NOT wait until the end of frickin' April for a fix. Come on TiVo, are you watching this forum any more or were so insulted you gave up? At least an acknowledgement of the problem would be appreciated. I at least got that much with DirecTV (on a very public forum as well).

I'm not normally this way, but this is BS!


----------



## falcon26

Just turn the HD menu off. That solves about 99&#37; of the problem until Tivo fixes the HD menus...


----------



## dewd2

If I have to watch that stinking into one more time I'm going to SCREAM.


----------



## Quake97

Add me to the list too. I came back to TiVo from a Media Center and the Verizon FiOS DVR. This release is the most ridiculous one ever. They should have rolled out this hardware with the old interface and then released the new interface when it was ready. Thankfully I found this post, I was about to box up my Premier and send it the f back.

Joe


----------



## Quake97

To add, mine just locked up on the SD interface as well. Wow!

Joe


----------



## Unseen Llama

MarkAnth said:


> Add me to the lock up list.. 2nd time tonight.. got the Zoom error too. I'm being to regret turning in my verizon dvr today. It wouldn't be soo annoying if the damn thing didnt take soo long to reboot.


The first freeze I had, I remember the Zoom message as well.

Have switched back to the old UI permanently now. Haven't watched TV today though...that's how I'm getting around the freeze...


----------



## falcon26

I have a friend who has a series 3 and is totally laughing at me now saying his S3 is rock solid :-(


----------



## eddieb187

aaronwt said:


> Still no issues here.
> I checked the seven I have connected tonight. Nothing froze on me. My issue is with the naming of my boxes so I can transfer shows.


Seven Tivo Premieres?
How long have they been up and running?
You have Fios?
I have TWC.
Are you using the HD menus?
I turned them off.


----------



## weatherlover1

Since switching over to the SD on Monday night mine has been working fine. I think TiVo needs to address this though. This is a huge problem. Maybe they should have waited a few more weeks like they originally planned to ship so they could have ironed this out. As long as the SD works okay I will let it slide but if that starts freezing then I am going to get upset.


----------



## 241705

I had a lockup on my Premiere last night - it froze after I hit the Tivo button. I noticed in the video window there was an exclamation point (!) and a message that said something like "Press Zoom". Actually pressing zoom did nothing, so I had to pull the plug and reboot. I am only on OTA programming at the moment. For now, I disabled the video window to see if it makes any difference, but haven't had a chance to watch much since then.

Model: Premiere XL


----------



## eddieb187

Has anyone had any success dissabling the PIP window?
Does it stop the lockups?
Can you use the HD menus for a longer time without the video window?


----------



## tlarosa

I have had to watch Netflix on my WII tonight just to watch something. This is my first TIVO and I hate it. Besides the lock up its just soooo slow. It feels like they rushed it out the door without proper testing.


----------



## weatherlover1

tlarosa said:


> I have had to watch Netflix on my WII tonight just to watch something. This is my first TIVO and I hate it. Besides the lock up its just soooo slow. It feels like they rushed it out the door without proper testing.


Is it slow in the SD interface? Mine is nice and fast with that interface. I agree they rushed it. Bad call.


----------



## theoryzero

blackngold75 said:


> I had a lockup on my Premiere last night - it froze after I hit the Tivo button. I noticed in the video window there was an exclamation point (!) and a message that said something like "Press Zoom". Actually pressing zoom did nothing, so I had to pull the plug and reboot. I am only on OTA programming at the moment. For now, I disabled the video window to see if it makes any difference, but haven't had a chance to watch much since then.
> 
> Model: Premiere XL


I had the exact same experience has you and I too am using OTA programming but I have a regular Premiere. I've had two lockups now so I think I will permanently disable the viewing window in the menu and see if that prevents this from occurring.


----------



## DeWitt

Add me to the reverted to SD list. locked up and had to hard reboot three times tonight. Always on pushing the Tivo button. Seems to me it was introduced in the 'a' release as it seemed Ok before that.

So far fast and stable on SD. I'll try again after the next software update.


----------



## mcantrell

Just happened to me. Hit the Tivo button to get my media access key, hit down too fast, the screen flashed "weirdly" a few times, the PIP window in the upper left froze with a blue ! and had to power it off. The up down play play play code did not work. I would wager it's some form of crash bug involving the picture in picture window, given the !.


New Premier, not XL. Standard cable input, no card in the back. Connected to TV via HDMI 1080i. Using an old Series 2 USB Wireless NIC. I preordered the Premier so it's one of the launch models.


It wouldn't be so bad, except it's now stuck on the Tivo "Just a few minutes more" screen.


----------



## jtpindc

Wow, I'm glad I'm not the only one with this problem.
(regular Premiere, 3 lockups in 3 days) along with not being able to access the Yahoo weather/traffic features because it doesn't recognize my Yahoo ID/password that I've tried entering 5 times already!

will return this unit on the 20th day if it doesn't get fixed...just don't want to get past my 30-day return policy and be stuck with confirmed slow menu changes.

I also have an issue with my remote, the top directional button is off centered, even pressing at 1 'oclock the menu goes to the right all the way down to 5 oclock so I have to press between 10 oclock and 12 oclock to get it to move up!

-frustrated early adopter


----------



## Dr_Diablo

nchd said:


> I turned on my Premiere this am, watched some channels and then went to my TIVO central screen.
> 
> The unit is now frozen on that screen. It appears to be getting signals from the remote (yellow light comes on in front of unit, when button pressed), but it is not responding to any commands.
> 
> Any suggestions?


where dd you purchase this device? If it was store bought I'd a returned it for an exchange and or refund


----------



## DeWitt

Exchange or refund won't make a difference unless you are giving up. It is a known issue with the HD interface that is waiting for a software fix.


----------



## Jim_Kirk

If you decide to keep the Premiere I found that changing to the SD interface keeps the unit from locking up [3 days so far-not much experience to prove a solution but we're all stuck in the same boat ].

Granted this is not what you expect for the product :down: but this will give you an option if you are willing to wait for the software update. I've decided to stick with it because the problem is universal among Premiere owners, TiVo is aware of it, and I would expect the new software long before the end of April. Hope I'm correct .


----------



## weatherlover1

Yeah as long as the SD is working I don't care that much. We upgraded because we needed more space so returning it would stink. I also figured buying something brand new meant there might be some software issues for a while. I am not a huge fan of the HD interface right now anyways so I don't mind going back to what I know for now. I know its a lot of money for something that is not working 100&#37; but knowing TiVo it will be soon.


----------



## berginj

Also having the same issue. Very disappointed in the premiere so far.


----------



## Jimbo713

I was once glowing about the Premiere - but no longer as I, too, am frozen and I'm using the familiar SD interface.


----------



## tlarosa

weatherlover1 said:


> Is it slow in the SD interface? Mine is nice and fast with that interface. I agree they rushed it. Bad call.


Its ok (not great) in SD. I switched to that mode with the view window OFF and am hoping it doesn't lock up again. Does TIVO have critical patches to their software? I would hope so because its not just an annoyance in this case and waiting a month is just not acceptable.


----------



## gweempose

For now, my Premiere has been relegated to serving up shows to my other TiVos. Sadly, I just don't have enough confidence in it to use it any other way.


----------



## eddieb187

Many of you guys are really patient with Tivo.
I have been using the Tivo HD for over a year now with not many issues.
I notice that Tivo is slow to fix some problems though.
I just purchased the Premiere XL.
I think for a new product release issues such as the freezing should be addressed immediately, not by the end of the month.
Critical software flaws should be fixed right away.
Especially for a new product.
I also think that those who post here should not depend on Tivo to monitor these forums.
They should call the support phone number, I did. Let them know.
If they are not aware of how widespread an issue is, it will not be addressed in a timely manner.


----------



## jjfri18

The first thing I did after I got my premiere running was turn off the preview window. It is bad for sports, I always start watching games about an hour after they start, but the preview window shows what is currently happening!

That said, it has not helped me with the freezes at all. Mine has frozen twice since I turned off the preview window. It almost feels like the discover bar is part of the problem. I have to say I'm extremely disappointed that there is no way to turn the discover bar off. I don't need to be reminded of what feels like all the same shows etc. every time I go to the main screen! I would much prefer a nice clean interface.


----------



## gweempose

eddieb187 said:


> I also think that those who post here should not depend on Tivo to monitor these forums. They should call the support phone number ... If they are not aware of how widespread an issue is, it will not be addressed in a timely manner.


While I would never discourage someone from calling TiVo and complaining, I can guarantee you that they are aware of these problems. It is a fact that there are some very prominent TiVo employees who monitor these forums.


----------



## aaronwt

eddieb187 said:


> Seven Tivo Premieres?
> How long have they been up and running?
> You have Fios?
> I have TWC.
> Are you using the HD menus?
> I turned them off.


Yes, HD menus with all of them. Four of them were set up a week ago. The rest were set up 5 or 6 days ago.
Four are FiOS and OTA, two are OTA only, and one is FiOS only.

Still no issues this morning with the two I messed with for fifteen minutes.

Although I'm still having problems with the naming of the TiVo boxes. And it looks like the CSR borked me last night by changing my Media Access Code. Which is going to cause issues with the many hundreds of recordings I have from the last few years.(several terabytes worth)


----------



## weatherlover1

gweempose said:


> While I would never discourage someone from calling TiVo and complaining, I can guarantee you that they are aware of these problems. It is a fact that there are some very prominent TiVo employees who monitor these forums.


I just don't feel like calling and waiting on a person to tell me they know about it and are working on a fix right now. I am not relying on this to be monitored by TiVo I was actually just looking for other owners to see if they where having a problem.  Yes if its not fixed in a week or so I might call but for now I am okay with waiting a bit longer to see if it gets fixed.


----------



## DaveWhittle

gweempose said:


> While I would never discourage someone from calling TiVo and complaining, I can guarantee you that they are aware of these problems. It is a fact that there are some very prominent TiVo employees who monitor these forums.


Being aware is one thing, but handling the situation is another.

It's bad that they released this version of software to the public to begin with, but the fact that they are silent on the matter is another. They know who the Premiere users are. They have our email address, right? They could send out a mass message explaining that they know there's issues with the current version of Premiere software and are working hard to address the problems. Explain that there seems to be critical bugs (lock-ups), advice on possible work-around (switch to classic UI), and a targeted time-frame when we can expect to resolve the serious issues. If they fail to meet that deadline, send out another email saying "we are close... give us a few days more. We promise it's going to be great!"

Another option would be to don bullet-proof vests and come to this forum and officially let us know what's going on.

I can't imagine what kind of mess the tech support lines are, or how many returns have been brought back to Best Buy. Or shipped back to TiVo!

I'm a patient person when people/companies are up-front about problems and issues. I feel that TiVo being silent and absent from this forum when there's multiple users with issues with their product doesn't speak well for the company.


----------



## weatherlover1

I agree Dave I am really surprised that have not said anything! This is going to really hurt their sales and at some point this could get out to the tech bloggers/media and then its going to look really bad. They need to step up and say something!


----------



## Unseen Llama

DaveWhittle said:


> Being aware is one thing, but handling the situation is another.
> 
> It's bad that they released this version of software to the public to begin with, but the fact that they are silent on the matter is another. They know who the Premiere users are. They have our email address, right? They could send out a mass message explaining that they know there's issues with the current version of Premiere software and are working hard to address the problems. Explain that there seems to be critical bugs (lock-ups), advice on possible work-around (switch to classic UI), and a targeted time-frame when we can expect to resolve the serious issues. If they fail to meet that deadline, send out another email saying "we are close... give us a few days more. We promise it's going to be great!"
> 
> Another option would be to don bullet-proof vests and come to this forum and officially let us know what's going on.
> 
> I can't imagine what kind of mess the tech support lines are, or how many returns have been brought back to Best Buy. Or shipped back to TiVo!
> 
> I'm a patient person when people/companies are up-front about problems and issues. I feel that TiVo being silent and absent from this forum when there's multiple users with issues with their product doesn't speak well for the company.





weatherlover1 said:


> I agree Dave I am really surprised that have not said anything! This is going to really hurt their sales and at some point this could get out to the tech bloggers/media and then its going to look really bad. They need to step up and say something!


Agree with both of you. I posted a link to this forum on Tivo's twitter site. It really is frustrating having no response at all.


----------



## DaveWhittle

Unseen Llama said:


> Agree with both of you. I posted a link to this forum on Tivo's twitter site. It really is frustrating having no response at all.


I also sent a link to Margret's (TiVo's VP of Customer Relations) email, expressing my frustrations. She replied very quickly, and promised to check into how the software update is moving. Someone from TiVo should post a status update here soon.

Nice to hear a sympathetic ear, and hopefully they will share the progress with us. :up: I'll bet they want it even more than we do.


----------



## MickeS

tlarosa said:


> I have had to watch Netflix on my WII tonight just to watch something. This is my first TIVO and I hate it. Besides the lock up its just soooo slow. It feels like they rushed it out the door without proper testing.


To you and all others who are first time TiVo owners, I am so sorry this is what TiVo is making you experience. I have been a happy TiVo user for over 7 years, and this looks like their worst product release ever. My Series 3 is rock solid (save for a failed software update a few years ago - grr), and I was planning on getting a Premiere in June. Unless this is taken care of quickly, I doubt I'll be getting a Premiere that soon...


----------



## aaronwt

I know I have no desire to go back to using my S3/TiVoHD units. My Premieres have been so much better and faster than the S3/TiVoHD units.

Although who knows, maybe mine will start freezing tonight. I'll be checking them all when i get home from work later.


----------



## eddieb187

Has anyone noticed the Signal Strength in DVR Diagnostics?
I have TWC with an M Card and a tuning adapter.
If I connect the same coax cable to my Tivo HD and then to my PXL the signal strength is like Twenty digits lower on the XL. This is odd.
Example: CBS HD channel 702 reads 93 on the HD and 71 on my PXL.
I wonder if this is causing some problems.
I'll bet this is why people are having problems with OTA signals.


----------



## gweempose

eddieb187 said:


> If I connect the same coax cable to my Tivo HD and then to my PXL the signal strength is like Twenty digits lower on the XL. This is odd.


Since the two machines use different demodulators, perhaps it's not a fair comparison.


----------



## Dreamin

Another lockup. Got a whole 48 hours this time :up:


----------



## jbcumming

It may well be beta software. Let's hope Tivo gets out a fix soon. It seems to be a software problem, as described above.

I was tempted to blame Time Warner and their tuning adapter. TWC is the company we love to hate, with their corporate arrogance and indifference to customer satisfaction. We want to love Tivo and see it survive even though it has to struggle against the odds of rapacious corporate bureaucrats in the content delivery companies. 

Tivo, how about a posting letting us know that you're aware of the problem and working on it.


----------



## PawsitiveTrainer

cydeweyz said:


> Can someone create a Premiere Tips & Tricks Sticky? There is some good info (most all of us need quick access to) being lost in these threads


I AGREE!!

Mine froze, too, but I guess I'm not frustrated cause I'm prepared for new products to be buggy...hell, I got a Motorola Droid....enough said?

And FYI, my brother was Beta testing the Premiere, and he highly recommended I get one...so I trusted him! I'm interested in getting his feedback about its release when he's awake in the morning...


----------



## Hostage46

Yikes I was about to pull the trigger on a Premier and bid those nasty Fios boxes adieu... glad I came across this thread!


----------



## PawsitiveTrainer

aaronwt said:


> Still no issues here.
> I checked the seven I have connected tonight. Nothing froze on me. My issue is with the naming of my boxes so I can transfer shows.


Hey, I'm just wondering what on earth you need EIGHT Tivo's for!  Not that I'm judging, I'm just honestly curious!


----------



## caddyroger

I do not know to sell my S3 or not. This premiere xl keeps getting stuck on the tivo page. Comcast dvrs are way better then this.


----------



## weatherlover1

PawsitiveTrainer said:


> Hey, I'm just wondering what on earth you need EIGHT Tivo's for!  Not that I'm judging, I'm just honestly curious!


I was wondering the same thing out of curiosity too. 

I am not that upset its buggy I kind of expected it I am more upset how quite TiVo is being about it. It comes across like they don't care.


----------



## aaronwt

PawsitiveTrainer said:


> Hey, I'm just wondering what on earth you need EIGHT Tivo's for!  Not that I'm judging, I'm just honestly curious!


I need them for multiple TVs and to make sure I have enough tuners for all my recordings. Although I plan to drop down to six boxes by the end of the year. Two of my Premieres are on monthly.


----------



## aaronwt

weatherlover1 said:


> I was wondering the same thing out of curiosity too.
> 
> I am not that upset its buggy I kind of expected it I am more upset how quite TiVo is being about it. It comes across like they don't care.


I think they do care but they also seemed to be getting slammed, based on my 2 hour call with them last night.
They really hosed me with my Media Access key. the CSr changed it and they have no way to change it back to what it used to be. And now I have no access from my TiVos to many hundreds of recordings I have on TiVo desktop that were made with the old media access key.

My only option is to input the old key in TiVo desktop. And then convert all the recordings to another format, and then import them again into TiVo Desktop. Which will take a long time for the many Terabytes of recordings I have.


----------



## JonCorrado

Mine does this too, twice now, and I've only recorded a hand full of shows.


----------



## dewd2

Hostage46 said:


> Yikes I was about to pull the trigger on a Premier and bid those nasty Fios boxes adieu... glad I came across this thread!


Don't let this thread scare you away. The Premiere is much better than the FIOS box. I made the switch and, even with the bugs, I would never go back.

Even my 'technology challenged' wife is happy.


----------



## DeWitt

Two days since switching to SD menus and all is well. Seems like a good workaround so far while waiting for updates.


----------



## RichB

dewd2 said:


> Don't let this thread scare you away. The Premiere is much better than the FIOS box. I made the switch and, even with the bugs, I would never go back.
> 
> Even my 'technology challenged' wife is happy.


Is the picture quality better or just the usability?

- Rich


----------



## dmb4040

Had the freeze each evening for the last 5 nights. I'm having a party tonight to watch the hockey game, and I'm stressing about how I'm going to get home before everyone arrives so I can reset the box ahead of time (so it doesn't freeze with guests over). Amazing that I have to go through these lengths.


----------



## DaveWhittle

dmb4040 said:


> Had the freeze each evening for the last 5 nights. I'm having a party tonight to watch the hockey game, and I'm stressing about how I'm going to get home before everyone arrives so I can reset the box ahead of time (so it doesn't freeze with guests over). Amazing that I have to go through these lengths.


Switch to classic UI.


----------



## lofreco

My new tivo premiere keeps freezing on the Tivo Central Screen. When it does this the live tv box in the upper right is also frozen, and has an exclamation mark and a button that says PRESS ZOOM. Does anyone else see this when theirs freezes.

My has froze three times over the past 3 days.

I spoke with tech support, they offered exchanging the box, but wanted to charge another $300 to my credit card to do this. NOT acceptable.

Then spoke with customer care, and they suggested switching to the SD User Interface until the software update comes out. So, I will try this for now.

Is there any prediction on when this new software update will come out?

Thanks


----------



## DPF

Read this thread. Many are seeing this exact issue. Press ZOOM and all. Best fix for the time being is to switch to SD GUI until the update is pushed. We do not have a timeline for the update as of now. Best information is a vague end of the month type hint from someone, I beleive from TiVo. Probably Pony or Stephen. However, that isn't set in stone and really it's a waiting game.

Exchanging a unit is useless as it seems to be platform wide.

Switch to SD for now and then we'll all switch back once the update is pushed. That's the best option. Yes, it sucks. I agree. Wholeheartedly.

-DPF


----------



## lofreco

The problem with switching to SD is that you can not get to any of the advanced features like the NETFLIX directory, etc.

If there is a way to get there from SD, please tell me.


----------



## dewd2

RichB said:


> Is the picture quality better or just the usability?
> 
> - Rich


The pictures quality seems to be the same.

I like the TiVo better because.

1. MRV - with FIOS you could choose one DVR to act as a server, but it only serves to other NON-DVRs. Useless.

2. I HATE the guide on the FIOS box. Having an entire screen scroll while focusing your attention in the middle is just plain STUPID.

3. The guide data is wrong many times. Rarely did it display what the program was about. The times were wrong, the program names were wrong. I could not depend on it.

4. I can stream Netflix on TiVo. Also Amazon and Blockbuster.

5. I can subscribe to podcasts.

6. I can stream from my home computer. FIOS has this option, but it really does not work well. None of my videos would work.

What's missing?

Widgets. Pointless IMO.
VOD - I rarely watched it. I'd rather have NetFlix.
$17 per month for each box. I can learn to live without that.


----------



## lofreco

my freezes started on April 5th. Was working fine prior to that, now it freezes every day.


----------



## lofreco

looks like we are having identical problems.. I am using OTA as well.


----------



## weatherlover1

aaronwt said:


> I think they do care but they also seemed to be getting slammed, based on my 2 hour call with them last night.
> They really hosed me with my Media Access key. the CSr changed it and they have no way to change it back to what it used to be. And now I have no access from my TiVos to many hundreds of recordings I have on TiVo desktop that were made with the old media access key.
> 
> My only option is to input the old key in TiVo desktop. And then convert all the recordings to another format, and then import them again into TiVo Desktop. Which will take a long time for the many Terabytes of recordings I have.


Why the heck did they change it?? Man that stinks big time! When I first got my series 2 it had some issues so they sent me a new one and I had moved some recordings from the one we where sending back to my computer but the new box had a new media code so I could not transfer back I was not happy but it was only a few shows nothing like what you have. I can't believe they can't do anything about that.


----------



## aaronwt

weatherlover1 said:


> Why the heck did they change it?? Man that stinks big time! When I first got my series 2 it had some issues so they sent me a new one and I had moved some recordings from the one we where sending back to my computer but the new box had a new media code so I could not transfer back I was not happy but it was only a few shows nothing like what you have. I can't believe they can't do anything about that.


They gave me a $25 credit for the TiVo Desktop I purchased years ago

Yes i am highly pissed about it. The CSR should have told me what the consequences would have been.

The only good thing is that at least when transferring from TiVo to TiVo, it doesn't cause any issues. But I only have shows going back a couple of months on the TiVos.

I'll have to start converting everything from xx.tivo files to mpeg2 files. I guess this gives me a reason to replace a failed power supply in an old dual core PC I have. I can dedicate it to converting these files.


----------



## falcon26

Since switching to the SD menus two days ago on both my tivo's I haven't had one lockup not one. Tivo needs to work on their HD menus badly...


----------



## ehoskins

As many people have tried, I turned off the video in the hd menus to see if that would alleviate the problem. After about the same amount of time (24 hours) I hit the tivo button and locked up on the home screen. Only difference is that the top row of the screen was clickable show buttons all the way across without the video on the right. I am now on SD menus, and hope that will take care of it until the update.


----------



## dcborn61

Just wanted to report my lock-up. It came a little more than 48 hours after having our Premiere hooked up to FiOS. About 10:30 EDT last night, my wife hit the TiVO button, and it froze. The picture definitely had the zoom icon in it. Unplugged and replugged, with the screen stopping on the "almost there" screen for several minutes. Seemed like it might be stuck, so unplugged again, to watch the start-up sequence again and have it stop on almost there again. Gave up and went to bed. It was working this morning.

Will try the switch to the SD menu.


----------



## FairfaxCA

I have been lucky; my TiVo has not locked up since it did two times on the morning after the last update a week ago. I am still using the HDUI.


----------



## theoryzero

I've permanently disabled the live TV preview window from the HD GUI and have not experienced a lock up for several days now.


----------



## MickeS

aaronwt said:


> I'll have to start converting everything from xx.tivo files to mpeg2 files. I guess this gives me a reason to replace a failed power supply in an old dual core PC I have. I can dedicate it to converting these files.


At least this is a very quick process. No actual conversion is needed, it just strips the .tivo wrapper. Shouldn't take that long to do even with thousands of files.


----------



## DPF

Plus it should be a batch operation, so ones it's going it will be lights out until complete.


----------



## aaronwt

MickeS said:


> At least this is a very quick process. No actual conversion is needed, it just strips the .tivo wrapper. Shouldn't take that long to do even with thousands of files.


That sounds promising


----------



## esilbe1

I'm reading this thread and the problems are very familiar. I read a mention about a software update forthcoming this week to fix this. Was this update released yet? What is the current version of the software? I have 4.1. 

Thanks...hoping a fix comes soon.


----------



## eddieb187

Has anyone been able to confirm that the freezing started after the 14.1a update.
A few have mentioned that they had no problem with freezing before with 14.1. 
Maybe the "a" update did something?


----------



## athens2004

Unfortunately, its not a fix. I have 14.1a and just had another damn lockup.


----------



## esilbe1

Agreed. I have 14.1a and am experiencing the lock-ups. I'd like to know when the software update will be released that addresses this bug.


----------



## natkins

Add me to the list. After one full week with no problems using the HD menu interface, I had my first freeze this evening when trying to access Tivo Central. I guess I'll have to switch to the SD menus until Tivo can get this rectified.

Damn.


----------



## eddieb187

athens2004 said:


> Unfortunately, its not a fix. I have 14.1a and just had another damn lockup.


No.
I'm asking if 14.1a is the cause of the lockups.


----------



## ilh

Just had my third lockup. up/down/play/play/play didn't seem to do anything, even though it was showing receiving remote commands (yellow light). Ugh. Switching to SD menus in hope they're more reliable.


----------



## aaronwt

Still no issues with any of mine. Running HD menus on the seven I've setup. I always hit the TiVo button first with them. Still no lockups.

Maybe today is the day?


----------



## eaayoung

Count me a having a problem as well. Have switched to SD.
Mine started last night.


----------



## aaronwt

Well it finally happened. I really don't even know what's going on. All my Media Access Keys on the TiVos reverted back to the old key. And when I went to check them , five out of the seven Premieres froze when going back to the HD menu. The only two that didn't freeze, were the boxes that never had changed to the new Media Access Key.

And when I go online, it is showing the new Media Access Key. So I'm perplexed as to what they did. Now I have to worry about the MAK changing again. Of course the same boxes still don't have any names for them.


----------



## Terbor

Hadn't locked up in a while with the HDUI. Thought maybe I was in the clear... then got stuck on TiVo Central and up down play play play didn't work. Back to SD for me.


----------



## weatherlover1

My premiere restarted twice tonight while we where watching a recored program. It did not freeze just restarted. My husband is getting upset now and I admit my patience is getting thinner.


----------



## gweempose

aaronwt said:


> The only two that didn't freeze, were the boxes that never had changed to the new Media Access Key.


It seems unlikely that this was just a coincidence. Perhaps you stumbled upon some link between the MAK and the freezing?


----------



## Unseen Llama

aaronwt said:


> Well it finally happened. I really don't even know what's going on. All my Media Access Keys on the TiVos reverted back to the old key. And when I went to check them , five out of the seven Premieres froze when going back to the HD menu. The only two that didn't freeze, were the boxes that never had changed to the new Media Access Key.
> 
> And when I go online, it is showing the new Media Access Key. So I'm perplexed as to what they did. Now I have to worry about the MAK changing again. Of course the same boxes still don't have any names for them.


Ah ha! I was right!  I just hope Tivo pushes out an update soon to fix the freezing issue.


----------



## weatherlover1

So I was wondering if anyone else has had this happen..

Last night we where taping a HD program and then started to watch it a hour or so later as it was taping. About 20 some minutes into watching the tivo froze for about 30 seconds then the premiere restarted. My husband then went to watch another HD program he had taped earlier and the tivo had started to record the same hd program again after the restart well 10 minutes into watching his recorded show the tivo did it again. It froze for about 30 seconds and then restarted. At this point we turned it off and went to bed. It recorded the rest of the show fine with out restarting. We watched the recording today with no problems. It seems that it can't record a HD program and have you watch a HD recording with out freezing and then restarting. Could someone try this to see if its just mine or if its doing it for others too? I have a charter M-card. Before I go and call customer service I was wondering if this has happened to any one else?


----------



## JoN8282

add to the list of strange behavior... recording 2 hd shows, started watching one and caught up to live feed... tried to stop recording early because the game ended and move on to the other recording... once i got into the menu i was unable to make a selection on the stop recording option, unable to zoom back to full screen, unable to change any other options, unable to access anything in the discovery bar... the remote still responds to up down left and right, but not to select, back, zoom, info, guide, live tv, etc etc

awful...


----------



## lessd

JoN8282 said:


> add to the list of strange behavior... recording 2 hd shows, started watching one and caught up to live feed... tried to stop recording early because the game ended and move on to the other recording... once i got into the menu i was unable to make a selection on the stop recording option, unable to zoom back to full screen, unable to change any other options, unable to access anything in the discovery bar... the remote still responds to up down left and right, but not to select, back, zoom, info, guide, live tv, etc etc
> 
> awful...


That what happened to me, twice!! and I went back to my Series 3 and i will wait until TiVo pushes out another software upgrade, I am running the PXL in another room recording things (that i am also recording on my Series 3) and i will see if the next software upgrade makes the HDUI workable.


----------



## stiber

Unseen Llama said:


> It's interesting that the freezing issues started occuring recently, and not when everyone received their units. Maybe it is some kind of time bug.


Mine was locking up from the start; I don't think it is time related. Just took people a while to decide that it was a recurring issue.


----------



## lessd

stiber said:


> Mine was locking up from the start; I don't think it is time related. Just took people a while to decide that it was a recurring issue.


It may also have to do with how you use the TiVo, what remote you are using, what screens you go to, and how much is recorded on the unit, etc. That may be why we all seem to have a difference experience in the circle of death, lockups, reboots etc. My TPXL is now running in another room recording without problems (I would if the unit did a re-boot as the clock would not show on the screen). When I tried to use the PXL in the HDUI mode the unit was unstable, locking up etc, that when i put back into the other room and will continue to use my Series 3 until TiVo fixes the software as i gain nothing with the TPXL used in the SDUI mode over my Series 3.


----------



## aaronwt

stiber said:


> Mine was locking up from the start; I don't think it is time related. Just took people a while to decide that it was a recurring issue.


To have a recurring issue it would need to lockup multiple times. I had one instance of a lockup on five of my boxes within 10 minutes of each other. Nothing prior to that and so far nothing after. It has not been a recurring issue for me yet.

If/when I have another lockup I will certainly post about it.


----------



## DPF

I wanted to add one other data point, which is likely worthless this far into the thread... but anyway...

Has anyone noticed when they get the TiVo Central lockup, that the TiVo "bloop" happens twice? As if it's a double-hit that causes a problem in the slow-moving HD interface? People may be seeing the high-frequency lockups from the habit of double-hitting the TiVo button to go to the NPL (or "My Shows" now)

I noticed that double-bloop after the first couple lock-ups. As a result, I've been very careful to only hit the TiVo button once, lightly and quickly. As a result, I have not had a lock-up for going on four days.

I'm wondering if I've just been lucky or if there is something with the remote side or receiver side that causes a double-signal or whatever. This then locks the unit up. Whatever the cause, if it is related to this it's a problem regardless, but I'm just pointing it out as it may point to the root cause.

-DPF


----------



## chemosh6969

Had my first freeze last Friday using SD menu, since it was an SD TV. Before it froze, I had tried going to Swivel Search and all 3 times it had the message to wait. Problem is, the wait was over a minute and the search never came up any of the times. Hitting the Tivo button got me out of the wait. Went from Live TV back to Central and it froze.

Maybe having Swivel Search sit there and not do anything is a sign of an upcoming freeze.

Other than that, I've since brought it downstairs and hooked it up and started using the HD menus and had a freeze last night.


----------



## RoundTuit

Most, if not all, of the lock-ups I have experienced have been after a reboot. Until yesterday I did not have a cable card installed, so the TiVo S4 was of little use to me. I would usually leave it in standby mode, but since I have been installing some new equipment in my HT cabinet and dressing up the cabling, I have been powering off the cabinet frequently thus causing my two TiVos to reboot. When I would use the TiVo button to bring the S4 back to life, I would notice that occasionally it was hung in TiVo Central -- i.e., the green LED and video would come on, but I could not navigate out or within TiVo Central. I do not recall a case where it was responding normally and then quit responding without an intervening reboot. Also, since I got the cable card installed, I have not encountered a hang, but on the other hand I have not rebooted the TiVo either.

FWIW, that has been my experience.


----------



## ldobson

Heres what Tivo say, fix in late April Apparently..

<TivoRep>: Alright, I show here that the freezing in the menu is a known issue, and we expect it to get fixed with the new software update release in late April.

<TivoRep>: This is all we have so far on this issue, "Improvements are expected in the upcoming software release."


----------



## vansmack

Conveniently right before your 30-day trial is, so you likely won't get much of a trial period for working HD menu's at all.

I've got one that I haven't activated yet, but the other one is going back this weekend. We'll try it again in a couple months...


----------



## sghrush

nchd said:


> I turned on my Premiere this am, watched some channels and then went to my TIVO central screen.
> 
> The unit is now frozen on that screen. It appears to be getting signals from the remote (yellow light comes on in front of unit, when button pressed), but it is not responding to any commands.
> 
> Any suggestions?


This has happened to me twice thus far. I hate having to unplug the Tivo and wait about 5-10 minutes for complete reboot.


----------



## quackinup

DPF said:


> Has anyone noticed when they get the TiVo Central lockup, that the TiVo "bloop" happens twice? As if it's a double-hit that causes a problem in the slow-moving HD interface? People may be seeing the high-frequency lockups from the habit of double-hitting the TiVo button to go to the NPL (or "My Shows" now)
> 
> -DPF


I have heard it too, but am certain I have only hit the button once. Doesn't always lock me up, but I cringe every time I hear it.


----------



## cris4700

Regarding 30 day trial. ******I would think they will have to extend the trial if they don't want to get a mass return at the end of the month. I plan on contacting them to have it extended, otherwise they'll be getting this back. I don't think anyone could expect to spend this kind of dough without some action from Tivo to insure this situation has beeen resolved for the customer. Anyone discussed this with Tivo yet?


----------



## aaronwt

What for? I don't plan on returning any of my boxes.


----------



## dcborn61

Had an online chat with tech support today. The rep indicated that this is only a problem with Ethernet connections, not wireless. He of course suggested that I buy a TiVo wireless adapter to fix my problem.

I do have my Premiere connected via an Ethernet connection (although it is a wireless Apple Airport Express). Has anyone with TiVo's wireless adapter had the freeze-ups with the HD interface?

Oh, and by calling customer service, I got a credit of $6 and change for my trouble. Told me to wait until the end of my 30 days before returning the unit.


----------



## sbq

that rep was wrong, I'm using Wireless, not wired, and I have the issue. I'm also using the Tivo wireless G adapter instead of some 3rd party adapter.


----------



## DPF

dcborn61 said:


> Had an online chat with tech support today. The rep indicated that this is only a problem with Ethernet connections, not wireless. He of course suggested that I but a TiVo wireless adapter to fix my problem.
> 
> I do have my Premiere connected via an Ethernet connection (although it is a wireless Apple Airport Express). Has anyone with TiVo's wireless adapter had the freeze-ups with the HD interface?
> 
> Oh, and by calling customer service, I got a credit of $6 and change for my trouble. Told me to wait until the end of my 30 days before returning the unit.


Well, that scares the crap out of me.

a) It's wrong (I'm wireless N, still locking up)
b) If this rep has any real knowledge, then TiVo has NO IDEA what the issue is at this point.

Awesome. Also, unrelated, but the other thing I've noticed, which kind of sucks is that I can't watch a show if my network is not connected. Apparently, a network connection is required to play a recorded program. Which is a complete mystery to me. C'mon TiVo, you're far better than this.

-DPF


----------



## bkdtv

DPF said:


> Awesome. Also, unrelated, but the other thing I've noticed, which kind of sucks is that I can't watch a show if my network is not connected. Apparently, a network connection is required to play a recorded program. Which is a complete mystery to me. C'mon TiVo, you're far better than this.


Not so. Just select the program in the menus and press PLAY.

If you won't have a regular network connection, then switch to the SD menus.


----------



## DPF

Alright, I'll try that. I think it happened since I was using "select" with Play highlighted on the menu and it pops up a warning that this "feature" is not available without a network connection.

My wireless was down and I just wanted to start some Spongebob for the kids and reboot the N adapter in the background while it was playing. It wouldn't let me play a recorded program without the network back up.

Maybe it's a bug or something. I'll kill the netwrok and then try to do it with the Play button tonight. See if that gets around it.

THanks,
-DPF


----------



## lessd

DPF said:


> Well, that scares the crap out of me.
> 
> a) It's wrong (I'm wireless N, still locking up)
> b) If this rep has any real knowledge, then TiVo has NO IDEA what the issue is at this point.
> 
> Awesome. Also, unrelated, but the other thing I've noticed, which kind of sucks is that I can't watch a show if my network is not connected. Apparently, a network connection is required to play a recorded program. Which is a complete mystery to me. C'mon TiVo, you're far better than this.
> 
> -DPF


Because phone operation is possible this can't be a design gold of TiVo, my TiVo plays OK without any network connection.


----------



## dbain3175

I have a Premiere XL, purchased in Pleasanton, CA 3 weeks ago. It's setup with a wireless Tivo adapter and I've had it freeze up with both a direct cable connection before the card was installed, and a few times after. 

This is extremely frustrating! You would think that Tivo would realize that they aren't the less expensive option, that when you spend $500 plus a service fee for something that is more or less a basic option from the cable company that it should work perfectly.

I have switched to the SD Menu tonight, so far so good but it's too soon to tell.

One other note, beyond the freeze, the HD menu is VERY slow! I've had the "circle" hourglass go for 20 second plus just when paging down. For $500 you would think that this thing would have a processor that can easily handle the initial software. I have to admit that the SD menu is MUCH faster but I didn't buy this thing for that ol' style.

If this isn't fixed soon, it will not only be my last Tivo product, I'll cancel the 3 boxes that I have in service.


----------



## jimmcq

Just wanted to chime in to say that my TiVo Premiere XL is locking up about once every evening. It seems to happen while it is recording two shows and I hit the button to load the TiVo Central screen. I haven't had a chance to try the down,up,play,play,play code yet, but I think I'm just going to switch back to the SD menus until there is a software update.

*UPDATE*: That didn't last very long... after switching to the SD menus, the unit rebooted itself just two minutes later. No lockup... just went straight to the boot up screen. I've never had that happen before. So, I've switched back to the HD menus, and I'll try the code to reset the UI next time it locks up.


----------



## weatherlover1

jimmcq said:


> Just wanted to chime in to say that my TiVo Premiere XL is locking up about once every evening. It seems to happen while it is recording two shows and I hit the button to load the TiVo Central screen. I haven't had a chance to try the down,up,play,play,play code yet, but I think I'm just going to switch back to the SD menus until there is a software update.
> 
> *UPDATE*: That didn't last very long... after switching to the SD menus, the unit rebooted itself just two minutes later. No lockup... just went straight to the boot up screen. I've never had that happen before. So, I've switched back to the HD menus, and I'll try the code to reset the UI next time it locks up.


When I switched from the HD to the SD menu it did reboot one more time for some reason and then it was fine. Give the SD a chance it will work better then the HD its just going to keep freezing on you.


----------



## DPF

DPF said:


> Alright, I'll try that. I think it happened since I was using "select" with Play highlighted on the menu and it pops up a warning that this "feature" is not available without a network connection.
> 
> My wireless was down and I just wanted to start some Spongebob for the kids and reboot the N adapter in the background while it was playing. It wouldn't let me play a recorded program without the network back up.
> 
> Maybe it's a bug or something. I'll kill the netwrok and then try to do it with the Play button tonight. See if that gets around it.
> 
> Thanks,
> -DPF


So I tested it doing the "play" button method instead of "Select"ing Play on the UI. Played fine. So that's got to be a bug. Somewhere there's a hook for not letting you select play when it can't download the graphic for the show/movie off on the right side. Sweet .

-DPF


----------



## dewd2

I just got 14.1c. I'm switching back to the HD UI to see if the lockup problems have been resolved...


----------



## esilbe1

I restarted my TIVO this morning and now I have a service update...Looks like the software version is now 14.1c - we'll "C" if this fixes the bug that freezes the HD Menus...


----------



## jpp333

I have the updated software (14.1c), and mine is still locking up at a rate of almost once a day.


----------



## cranbers

Thumb down, thumb up, play, play, play. Thank you for this! Avoids you having to pull the plug! My 5 year old thanks you for that tid bit.


----------



## carya

OK. What is the "play" button? It doesn't seem to be there on my remote!


----------



## DaveWhittle

carya said:


> OK. What is the "play" button? It doesn't seem to be there on my remote!


The black button above the yellow "pause" one.  It has a ">" on it.


----------



## chemosh6969

jpp333 said:


> I have the updated software (14.1c), and mine is still locking up at a rate of almost once a day.


Same here. It froze the very first time I went to the menu. Heard the double sound and knew I was in trouble. Restarted, same thing.

Went back to the SD menus. My family likes the old menus but I'd like a working product.


----------



## quercus

This happened to me today for the first time. My TiVo is exactly one week old. The thumb down-thumb up-play, play, play fix did not work. I had to unplug the box.

Tivo Premiere (not XL) running HD menus.


----------



## rakes5

I have a two week old tivo, same problem as described above, Stuck in Tivo Central. ? PRess Zoom in preview screen, no buttons on remote work. Tried thumbs down, thumbs up, play play play, as well as thumbs up, thumbs down pause pause and thumbs up thumbs down play play. Nothing works. Will reboot, but I thought this was fixed wi the update.


----------



## jedisinclair

yeah, this is weak. I just bought a Premiere XL a couple of days ago, ran updates, tried using it and it locks up on me as well. I will be returning mine unfortunately. I like TiVo, but this is unacceptable.


----------

